# 48 Bit LBA und ein ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe



## Private Joker (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich verzweifle langsam. Ich will mir WIN XP Pro installieren (habe z.Z. Win XP Home SP2 drauf), aber wo ich schon mal versucht hatte kam ich bei meiner 160 GB HDD nur auf 137 GB. Ich weiß dass man dafür das Tool 48Bit LBA braucht oder manuel die Registry umschreibt, aber ich weiß nicht ob mein Meinboard ASUS A7N8Y-E Deluxe 48Bit LBA unterstützt. Ich habe schon bei Google und bei Asus.de gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Jetzt zu meiner Frage unterstützt mein Mainboard 48Bit LBA Es müsste es doch eigentlich unterstützen weil Home erkennt die Platte ja auch ganz...

Sry falls ich jmd. mit der Frage nerve, weil ich nichts gefunden habe

mfg
Private Joker

THX4ANSWER


----------



## Caliterra (11. April 2006)

Diese 48Bit Unterstützung musst Du nur bei Intel aktivieren und da auch nicht zwingend.
Was ist das für eine Festplatte. Sata oder IDE, bei Sata musst du mit F6 Treiber installieren weil da ein Controller eingebunden wird der nicht in der Standardumgebung vorhanden ist.

Was hast Du bis jetzt unternommen?


----------



## Private Joker (12. April 2006)

Also bis jetzt habe ich nichts unternommen, denn ich habe gelernt man sollte sich erst informieren bevor man handelt. Nach dem erst fragen und dann handeln-Prinzip.

Also die HDD hat 160 GB und ist eine IDE-Platte. Die genaue Bezeichnung lautet SAMSUNG SP1604N

Aber wenn du sagst dass es nicht dringend notwendig ist und es eine IDE ist kann ich beruhigt sein, dass PRO auch die Platte vollständig erkennt.


Aber heute früh werde ich erst mal formatieren. Home wech und Pro druff^^ 

Naja, dann danke ich dir mal für diese nützliche Information. Falls jemand noch kritische Einwende hat bitte unter
ICQ: 165246752 oder
eMail: SebastianFiedler2@gmx.net melden.

THX im Vorraus


----------



## Caliterra (12. April 2006)

Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut und bin mir in meiner Aussage nicht ganz sicher. Du solltest auf jeden Fall SP2 in die WinXP Pro integrieren. Dann sind Probleme in der Hinsicht ausgeschlossen. Weil es ab SP1 dieses Problem nicht mehr auftreten sollte.

Hier ist ein Tool (nLite) mit dem es sich super realisieren lässt. 
http://www.nliteos.com/download.html


----------



## Private Joker (12. April 2006)

Also das Problem hat sich schon erledigt.

Ich habe einfach in der Registry den Key "EnableBigLba" erstellt und auf 1 gesetzt. Der Rechner erkannt die Platte vollständig und das ohne das SP1, 1a oder 2.
Ich wollte das SP2 draufklatschen, aber plötzlich meint der mein Key sei ungültig... -.-
Bei meiner Home ist das fast genauso. Nach zu vielen Aktivierungen übers I-Net kann man es nicht mehr aktivieren. Deswegen benutze ich lieber nen Crack, dafür.... (@Denis Wontka oder ao ähnlich.... ES IST ORIGINAL) als bei den Spassels anzurufen.

naja es hat sich ja auch so erledigt. Danke


----------



## tbook (29. April 2006)

hallo leute, 
hab ein ähnliches problem mit dem asus a7n8x deluxe und einer neuen seagate IDE festplatte. im bios wird sie zwar richtig erkannt aber wenn ich eine dos util wie ghost oder pqdi verwende oder eine standard fdisk oder part utility steht die festplatte nicht zur auswahl. bzw. das tool crashed. 
hab schon die utils von seagate verwendet. leider ohne erfolg. unter windows xp geht sie einwandfrei. hab auch schon die alte partition auf die neue platte kopiert. leider booted die platte nicht. wenn im bios auf automtic stelle krieg ich Missing boot files wenn ich manual einstelle krieg ich "... not readable press ctrl alt del to restart"

arbeite jetzt schon seit fast einer woche jeden abend an dem problem. 
die ganze festplatte scheint mit dem bios bzw. dos nicht zusammenarbeiten zu wollen. 
hat jemand vielleicht eine idee?
danke


----------

